# Liquid Latex + Brain Mold???



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

So my local Halloween store just opened (Spirit) and I just bough a brain mold that you can use to make a jello brain. Instead of using jello, I was planning on using expanding foam to create a brain prop, but realized I didn't have any. However; I do have a fairly large amount of liquid latex. Can I use liquid latex to make the brain, or is it not such a good idea?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you just fill the mold with liquid latex, it will likely never dry properly. It needs to be applied in layers.

Here's a useful link with some information about liquid latex:

http://www.liquidlatex.com/aboutlatex1.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a link to another option for making a brain.






Allen has alot of how to videos that are worth looking at.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

In answer to your question, yes, you can use the latex, but as Roxy pointed out, if you try to do it all in one big pour, it won't cure correctly (if ever).
You can put some latex in the mold, and tilt and swirl it around to coat the interior of the mold, let that cure, then do another layer, and so on. I don't know whether you actually want to make that thing solid latex or not, if not, you can use a balloon or a bunch of plastic bags after you have done a few layers of latex, to to take up some of the space/bulk as you add in more latex on and around it. If you are going to want the brain to be able to pulse once it's done, then using a balloon or other bladder that has the nozzle/opening left exposed will allow you to use it that way if you wish to. Lots of light layers gives you more control and helps insure an even coating as well as a faster dry/cure time.


----------



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Here is a link to another option for making a brain.
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> ...












Is this the stuff he is using? Or is it the wrong kind? Found it just sitting in the garage.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

IF you're wanting a rigid brain from the mold, I suggest watching Allen's video on making a foam filled head from a cheap Halloween mask. It works on those plastic molds, too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Llasd87 said:


> View attachment 3429
> 
> 
> Is this the stuff he is using? Or is it the wrong kind? Found it just sitting in the garage.


Can't tell from you photo but what Allen was using was a basic silicon caulk not latex caulk. It should say silicon on the tube some place.


----------



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've tried to use the haunts special friend Great Stuff, but it didn't work out for me. The only part that managed to setup and harden was on the top of the mold. Everything inside the mold just became a gooey sticky mess. I tried this multiple different times with different types of great foam. I also tried to do it in layers but it never worked out for me. If you find a way to make a good brain, using the jell-o mold I would LOVE to know.


----------



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow just say this on Allen's youtube's account, and I think it would work. If ran a layer of latex around the mold and then do this to help fill up the center with foam i think it would all work. Gonna try this way later this week and I'll let you know if it work or not.


----------



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

IT WORKED!!! I'll put up a how to either tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

kmwoods6580 said:


> IT WORKED!!! I'll put up a how to either tomorrow or the day after.


Awesome! Can't wait to see the how-to!


----------



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

I put up a how to under the title Jell-o brain mold


----------

